# Modern Ethnic sounding trailers



## justjero (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey guys ! so i have been searching for modern Ethnic sounding percussion references. 
I just can't seem to find good modern ethnic-sounding trailers other then that raya one and jungle cruise.

Would be awesome if you guys can help me out growing my reference list! 

this is what i have found so far:


----------

